# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How do you say 'mow the grass' in Russian

## Scotland to Russia

How do you say 
 'mow the grass' 
'gas up your machines when your finished with them'
'rake the bunkers'
'I'll teach you how to do that'
'clean up the shop'
'use your initiative'  
If someone could translate this collection of useful (to me) phrases I would appreciate it, thanks =)

----------


## Basil77

'mow the grass'      *Косите траву.* 
'gas up your machines when your finished with them'     *Заправьте свои машины, когда закончите с ними работать.* 
'rake the bunkers'     _Well, that's a tricky one. First, in Russian AFAIK there is no verb form for_ *грабли* (rake). _The closest verb with the same root_ *грабить* _means_ 'to rob'. _Although some people use it with some prefixes in the meaning_ 'to rake' _in colloquial speech_. _Second, I'm not certain what you call_ 'bunker' _here_. _In Russian the word_ *бункер*  _is used only in the meaning_ 'undeground fortress', _for example_ *бункер Гитлера*. _Considering the above, I'll translate your phrase as_ *Очистите бункеры(?) граблями*, _but I'm not sure it's a correct translation._ 
'I'll teach you how to do that'       *Я вам покажу, как это делается.* 
'clean up the shop'      *Уберитесь в магазине.* 
'use your initiative'  *Поинициативней.*

----------


## kt_81

Scotland to Russia, you sentences are lacking context, unfortunately.
They sound like golf course related jobs for me.  ::     

> First, in Russian AFAIK there is no verb form for [/i]*грабли* (rake). _The closest verb with the same root_ *грабить* _means_ 'to rob'. _Although some people use it with some prefixes in the meaning_ 'to rake' _in colloquial speech_.

 We say "граблить"  ::  but I don't know if it would be unterstood easily everywhere.
I suppose 'bunkers' are sand bunkers here, so it would be something like "прочистите и разровняйте песок граблями". 
I also think the 'shop' is not a store here, but something like a mechanics shop, so it would be "уберитесь в мастерской".

----------


## Basil77

> We say "граблить"  .

 I heard some people were saying something like: *Разграбь мне эту кучу.* или *Сграбь сюда эти листья.* But of course these are colloquial expressions.

----------

